

Indian Coders Found Cheating in Google Code Jam? - signa11
http://www.nextbigwhat.com/indian-developers-accused-of-cheating-in-google-code-jam-297/

======
ColinWright
There's an extensive discussion from an earlier submission here:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5658400>

Interestingly, for me, the link there currently doesn't load, whereas this one
does. The other is an "https" link, and I'm speculating that that's related.

